# מבחן למעון יום וחרדת נטישה (מיכל כהן  	  	 	 		 		  		 			       )



## תמי יונועה (14/2/17)

מבחן למעון יום וחרדת נטישה (מיכל כהן 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) 
רקע: זיגי הוא כלב מזן ענק, בן שנה, סורס לפני 3 שבועות, נשאר לפעמים לבד בבית אבל לא ליותר מ7 שעות ברצף. זיגי מאוד קשור אלי...

בשבוע הבא אני ובעלי נוסעים ל-4 ימים ואנחנו משאירים את הבן (בן 15) לבד עם זיגי. התוכנית היא שהבן יביא את זיגי בבוקר למעון יום לכלבים ויקח אותו משם בערב לישון איתו בבית (הבן יהיה רוב היום מחוץ לבית וזיגי יהיה מאוד בודד אם הוא יהיה לבד בבית כל כך הרבה שעות ולכן חשבנו על המעון). 
הבעיה היא שהיום הלכנו למעון ל"נסיון" וזיגי בכה ונבח כשהשארתי אותו שם לבד ועזבתי. בעלת המעון לא רוצה לקבל אותו אם הוא ימשיך להתנהג ככה, כי היא טוענת שזה "מדבק" ואם כלב אחד לא מתנהג אז כולם לא מתנהגים וכ"ו.
היא נותנת לו עוד הזדמנות מחר, אם הוא יבכה וינבח היא לא תקבל אותו בזמן הנסיעה שלנו... ואז נהיה די תקועים כי יהיה קשה לבן אם הוא יהיה כל היום בבית.

עיצות? רעיונות? חשבתי לעייף אותו כהוגן מוקדם בבוקר בפארק ולהביא אותו למעון ממש עייף וככה הוא יהיה יותר רגוע... עוד רעיונות? להביא חולצה מלוכלכת שלי? הריח שלי יעזור למצב או יפריע עוד יותר? להביא מהבית את המגבת שהוא רובץ עליה כדאי שיהיה לו ריח של משהו מוכר? עוד רעיונות? יהיה ממש טוב אם המבחן הזה יצליח...

תודה מראש על העיצות


----------



## תמי יונועה (14/2/17)

קניתי חטיפים מרגיעים וקולר מרגיע ונתתי לו 
אם לא יעזור לו לפחות יעזור לי...


----------



## מבט הכלב מיכל כהן (14/2/17)

היי תמי 
קודם כל אני קצת לא אוהבת את הגישה של בעלת המעון , ואני ממש לא חושבת שמדובר במשהו "מדבק" יכול להיות שהתנהגות לחוצה מצד זיגי תלחיץ קצת את שאר הכלבים אבל לא ברמת הדיבוק כמו שהיא מציינת,  אבל אני מניחה שחיפשתם עוד מקומות .
כמה שאלות : כמה זמן השארת אותו במעון אתמול? כמה זמן ילל ובכה? האם ההתנהגות הזו היא רגילה לזיגי כשנשאר בלעדייך או רק שם מתנהג כך?

לגבי עיצות איך לצלוח את הנסיון השני:
אז כמו שרשמת בהחלט לעייף אותו יכול ממש לעזור , טיול ארוך , לפרוק לו כמה שיותר אנרגיה.
בנוסף הייתי מגיעה קצת קודם למעון , עושה לו סיבוב באזור מחוץ למעון ובתוכו על מנת שיכיר את הסביבה יותר טוב , אם הוא אוהב כלבים (וממה שאני זוכרת זה המצב) עוד כלב רגוע ומאוזן יכול לעזור במקרה הזה , כלומר לשים איתו עוד כלב שישרה עליו ביטחון . 
את יכולה להביא לו משהו מהבית עם הריח שלו עליו (כמו הכרית) זה בהחלט יכול לעזור לו להרגיש יותר בטוח.
חולצה שלך לאו דווקא תעזור ... אבל את יכולה לנסות
הדבר החשוב ביותר שיעזור להקל על זיגי את השהות שם היא לא לעשות עניין מהפרידה בינכם , כלומר לתת לבעלת המעון לשים אותו בתא שלו/ בחצר (לא יודעת איך זה מתנהל שם) מבלי להגיד לו שלום , ולעשות מזה טקס , את אמא לילדים ולכן את בטח יודעת שאם עושים טקס פרידה ארוך זה רק מקשה על הילד להיפרד מההורה יותר , אותו דבר כלב , אז לא לעשות מזה סיפור ופשוט ללכת.
יכול להיות עדיין שיבכה וינבח אבל אני מאמינה שתוך כמה שעות זה יפחת וירגע, ברור שהרגעים הראשונים מרגע הפרידה ממך יהיו קשים לו יותר אבל מאמינה שהוא יסתגל בהמשך .

*מיכל כהן - מבט הכלב
בית הספר להכשרת מאלפים - בהנהלת שימי כהן 
מאלפת ומומחית להתנהגות כלבים
לקבלת מדריך חינם לבעלי כלבים היכנסו לקישור *
מייל: [email protected] 
אתר: http://mabatakelev.com/
פייסבוק: https://www.facebook.com/mabatakelev.School/0


----------



## תמי יונועה (14/2/17)

תודה 
מסכימה איתך לגמרי, גם אני לא אוהבת את הגישה של בעלת המעון (היא הייתה נורא קשוחה אליו ובטון קשה אמרה לו שהיא תראה לו מי הבוס) אבל זה המקום היחיד שנמצא במרחק הליכה מהבית והבן יכול להגיע אליו. אני חושבת שלזיגי יהיה נחמד שם בסופו של דבר כי הוא אוהב חברה ויעדיף את השהות שם מהשהות לבד בבית.

כמה זמן השארת אותו במעון אתמול? - 5 דקות
כמה זמן ילל ובכה? כניראה שתי דקות כי כשחזרתי הוא כבר לא בכה והתחיל לבכות רק כשהוא שמע שוב את קולי... בגלל זה נראה לי שהיא סתם הסטרית... נראה היום יהיה הנסיון האמיתי...

האם ההתנהגות הזו היא רגילה לזיגי כשנשאר בלעדייך או רק שם מתנהג כך? כמו שאמרתי לך בעבר, זיגי מאוד ווקאלי וכל דבר גורם לו ליבב ולנבוח (מייבש הכביסה שלנו התחיל קצת לחרוק ועל תשאלי כמה נביחות זה מוציא מזיגי (היום הטכנאי אמור להגיע לתקן את זה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), יבבות ונביחות זה לא דבר יוצא דופן איתו, אבל אנחנו עוזבים אותו לפעמים לבד... אבל לא לשעות ארוכות, רוב הזמן יש מישהו בבית.

תודה על העיצות, אני אקח אותו לפארק ונוציא מרץ לפני שנגיע לשם.
אין מצב להכיר לו את סביבת המעון או להגיע קודם... מדובר על דלפק קבלה ומאחוריו יש איזור שרק לה ולכלבים מותר להכנס אליו, לי אסור להכנס לאיזור בו מוחזקים הכלבים. אין שם כלובים, כל הרעיון הוא שהכלב לא כלוא בכלוב אלא משוחרר עם שאר הכלבים במרחב משותף.

כן, אני לא יעשה עסק מהפרידה... אוף חזרתי 15 שנים אחורה, לתקופה שבה שמתי בפעם הראשונה את הבת בגנון...


----------



## תמי יונועה (15/2/17)

הוא התנהג יפה ועבר את המבחן 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
זה לא פתרון להרבה זמן, רק לכמה ימים, וגם בימים האלה הוא חוזר הביתה בערב, כך שגם אם המעון לא מדהים זה עדיין עדיף מלהיות לבד בבית שעות ארוכות.

תודה


----------



## מבט הכלב מיכל כהן (15/2/17)

שמחה ממש לשמוע 
מקווה שלא יהיו יותר מידי בעיות 
אבל מזה שרשמת שהשארת אותו רק 5 דקות אי אפשר להסיק מכך שההתנהגות הלחוצה והנביחות ימשכו גם לאחר מכן , צריך לבחון את ההתנהגות לאחר הסתגלות יותר ארוכה ולא בדקות לאחר המפגש , בכל מקרה שמחה שזה הסתדר 
תעשו חיים ותהנו מהחופש !! 

*מיכל כהן - מבט הכלב
בית הספר להכשרת מאלפים - בהנהלת שימי כהן 
מאלפת ומומחית להתנהגות כלבים*
לקבלת מדריך חינם לבעלי כלבים היכנסו לקישור 
מייל: [email protected] 
אתר: http://mabatakelev.com/
פייסבוק: https://www.facebook.com/mabatakelev.School/0


----------



## תמי יונועה (15/2/17)

ברור ש 5 דקות זה לא מספיק 
אבל אתמול הוא היה שם יום שלם ונראה מרוצה, וחזר הביתה מותש... היה ערב שקט אתמול 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




דיברתי עם אנשים אחרים ששמים שם את הכלבים והם אמרו שהכלבים שלהם מאוד אוהבים את המקום הזה

תודה על העיצות


----------



## שירן ל11 (15/2/17)

זה רעיון ממש מגניב 
גם בניו יורק ראיתי ששמים את הכלב בבוקר במתנ''ס כזה ואוספים אותו אחרי העבודה. חמוד מאד! 
תהנו בחופשה


----------



## תמי יונועה (15/2/17)

נכון זה בהחלט נחמד, מפתיע אותי שזה לא קיים בישראל 
אצלנו יש המון מעונות יום כאלו


----------



## עומר TT (15/2/17)

יש אחד שאני יודע עליו בכפר הירוק


----------



## KallaGLP (16/2/17)

זה בהחלט קיים בארץ, לפחות באזור חיפה.


----------



## xfwind (19/2/17)

יש בכפר חסידים את המקום של גל כתב 
הכלבה שלנו היתה מגיעה לביקורי הסתגלות ובסוף השארנו אותה (כבר כמה פעמים). עושה קצת דרמה בהתחלה אבל מסתגלת ונהנית עם כל הכנופיות שם (הם מעלים כל יום תמונות וסרטונים לפייסוש).
כל כלב שמגיע עובר תהליך הדרגתי ומבוקר של חשיפה ללהקה האקטואלית.
זו המומחיות שלהם והם עושים את זה מצויין (לא בטוח שעם כל כלב).


----------



## מנסה ומתנסה (15/2/17)

ממש עצוב לשמוע ! 
במקומך הייתי מחפשת פתרון אחר במיידיות !
הגישה של בעלת המעון מקוממת. אין מקום לקשיחות
בגישה לכלבים (הזכרת מעון לילדים, נכון ? )...
מצטערת לעורר חששות, אבל אם זאת ההתנהגות הגלויה
של בעלת המעון, אפשר רק לדמיין כיצד היא נוהגת
כאשר אין מי שישגיח על הכלבים.
ועוד - זיגי עבר את המבחן , אבל מה יקרה כאשר תהיו
בחופשה והוא כמובן ינבח ויילל ? איך אפשר להשאיר אותו
במקום שמתנה את השהות בו בהיעדר נביחות ?
אני לא הייתי משאירה בידיים שלה בעל חיים כלשהו.


----------



## דגלמנגה (16/2/17)

חולצות ספורט לפני כביסה עבדו על ג'ינג'ונת שלי כמו קסם 
לפני כל יציאה למילואים, ציידתי את בעלי הפנסיון הקבוע שלי/שלה ב-2 שקים: אחד עם חולצות מיוזעות "טריות" (סגור, שלא לאבד את הארומה
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) והשני לאחרי כמה ימים. הם החליפו בנאמנות כל כמה ימים וסיפרו שזה עובד עליה כמו זריקת הרגעה, או לפחות כמו דובי, שתינוק מחבק במיטה. בנוסף השארתי עבורה גם עצמות שהיא אוהבת, כולל אחת שהתחילה ללעוס בבית.
הדבר הכי קשה היה להתאפק ולא לקחת אותה הביתה כשיצאתי לחופשה של 24 שעות...


----------

